# using spacer fence for box joints issues



## floridagramps (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought the woodline spacer fence system at tampa woodworking show last month. I am at step one at making boxes for grandkids.

I have some 3/8 inch wood stock for boxes. I have a variety of double fluted straight bits. I intend to start off using a 3/8 inch straight bit..........is it worth 50 bucks to upgrade to upspiral?

Can anyone point me at a discussion re use of spacer fences?

thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,
if you put backup pieces on both sides of your stock, you can use the bits you have.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You can check out this video of the Oak Park box joint jigs. Same idea different manufacturer.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

floridagramps said:


> I bought the woodline spacer fence system at tampa woodworking show last month. I am at step one at making boxes for grandkids.
> 
> I have some 3/8 inch wood stock for boxes. I have a variety of double fluted straight bits. I intend to start off using a 3/8 inch straight bit..........is it worth 50 bucks to upgrade to upspiral?
> 
> ...


$50? probably not, $15
cripedistributing.com : BOSCH 85913M 3/8" x 1-1 1/4" Up Spiral Router Bit [85913m] - $14.00


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey John,

you and BJ always know where the bargains are.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

levon said:


> hey John,
> 
> you and BJ always know where the bargains are.


:sarcastic:Thanks Levon but I ain't even on the same bus:sarcastic:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

well you do come up with great prices on bits. 

and i think there are lots of people out there that take note and order these.

its a fact all of us cant afford the high end stuff. and im glad i cant. that way i dont have to be tacky and talk about all my expensive tools , lol


----------

